# Lexington, KY: UK Gaming Club



## hida_jiremi (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey everybody,

The new semester has started, so I thought that I would take a second to put the word out for the Miskatonic Student Union, the University of Kentucky's gaming club. Our weekly meetings are Wednesdays, at 7 PM in the Center for Student Involvement (that's Room 106 of the old Student Center). We're hoping to see a lot of new faces this year, and we've got a lot of exciting plans for UKON, our annual gaming convention, as well.

At least three games will be running after meetings on Wednesday, and a number of new games will be recruiting at this meeting as well. Among others will be a D&D 3.5 game relying heavily on the rules from Book of Nine Swords, a continuation of a Blue Rose game from last semester, and Monte Cook's World of Darkness. If any of this sounds interesting to you, or you just want to meet other gamers in the Lexington area, please stop by and say hi.

Even if you can't make an official meeting, there will usually be a large number of people hanging out and eating lunch or resting between classes in our meeting area during the afternoon on just about every weekday. Feel free to drop in!

Also, the official dates for this year's UKON convention event have now been set. UKON 2008 will be February 8-9, held in the University of Kentucky's Student Center. Parking is free, and admission is cheap!

This year will see the debut of our all-new Artists' Alley, filled with some of the brightest artistic talent in the Bluegrass area. We'll also have a convention-long movie room, board game demos, a gaming auction, and our charity event, the ever-popular Cardhalla! Oh, and there'll be role-playing too. XD

If you're going to be in the Lexington area during that time and would like to have a lot of fun, come to UKON 2008. We're still taking preregistration for game events as well, so if you're interested in running a tabletop game, card tournament, miniatures tournament, or other event, contact me at blackwingedheave@gmail.com before November 1, 2007.

If you have any questions, feel free to email me at the address above, to contact me through the forum, or to email our president (Chisa Puckett) at president@ukmsu.com.

Jeremy Puckett
Miskatonic Student Union


----------

